# Somebody needs to post



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

This forum is getting dry.....unlike jackleg roofing.

Always see people viewing, but not a lot of posting.


----------



## johnboy52 (Nov 28, 2004)

you bored Aaron


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Just waiting for Nate to fire the starting gun. There will be a lot more here soon.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

Sorry guys. We just switch the board to a domain and totally changed the content and layout. 

We will officially launch on Sunday so look for more posting then.

Thanks.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

And theyre off!


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Im serious, this forum is drying up.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

We need a pie fight! Nothing packs a house like a really good argument.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

do not an does not!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

It's always worked in the past. Kind of like a soap opera, everybody wants to know what is going to happen next. I guess that also applies to the plethora of 'reality' shows too.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

AaronB said:


> Im serious, this forum is drying up.


I'm not sure what your talking about. This is as busy as this forum has ever been. Are you talking only about the roofing section of DIYRepair.com or the whole forum?

If its not as busy as you wish it was, all I can say is that it needs time to grow and its only going to grow if everyone starts telling their friends.

Thanks for your concern though.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

NAthan.....yes....no....and youre welcome.


----------



## LJD (Mar 14, 2005)

Aaron, *stop your whining*. This forum is grrrRRREAT!! It's fun , AND it helps us improve our respective crafts. If you have a question, post it. If you're complaining because no one is posting questions for you to answer, then go find something to do. Sheeesh!!!


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Long, Shut Your Yapper. Nobody Is Whining. Youre Right, Though, I Probably Should Get In Some Non-roofing Time With The Fam.

Thanks For Reminding Me.


----------



## LJD (Mar 14, 2005)

AaronB said:


> Long, Shut Your Yapper. Nobody Is Whining. Youre Right, Though, I Probably Should Get In Some Non-roofing Time With The Fam.
> 
> Thanks For Reminding Me.


Hey, NOoooo problemo, AaronB! I'm just here to help in any way I can!!

(Oh, can you do me a favor? Tell Teetorbilt I made a CONTRIBUTION!)


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Sorry Teetor.  (didnt realize it was you)


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Aaron, don't confuse me with LJD. That might have been his idea when he signed on.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

oh my, LOL


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

uH OH. THEN MIGHT IT BE THAT OTHER GUY THAT DOESN'T LIKE YOUR PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN PIC? WHAT A ****, THEN. 

AND TO HIM, SHUT IT, YOURE ANNOYING .


----------

